# Kann man ein Formular in JSP auch per Tastendruck ohne Javascript-Verwendung abschicken?



## ebruss17 (16. Dez 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eine JSP-Seite aufgebaut, die eine Verbindung zur Datenbank herstellt und auf der Seite die Tabelle auch ausgibt. Nun habe ich zwei input-Felder eingebaut, in dessen ich nach Datenbankspalten filtern kann. Das geschieht momentan alles noch mit einem Submit-Button (mit dem Namen "Suchen"). Ich möchte das aber nicht mit einem Button verwirklichen, sondern, wenn ich auf die ENTER-Taste drücke soll das gefiltert werden, also ohne einen Button. Wie könnte ich das am besten umsetzen. Dafür möchte ich Javascript oder so etwas wie jQuery nicht einsetzen....


----------



## Tobse (16. Dez 2014)

Normalerweise wird ein Formular automatisch gesubmitted wenn du in einem Input-Feld die Enter-Taste drückst.

Wo wäre denn das Problem mit JavaScript?


----------



## Joose (16. Dez 2014)

Mit Tabulator "springen" bis der Button fokusiert ist und dann ENTER drücken.


----------

